# Question for you soft bait guys



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright quick and simple how do you store your softbait?.. do you leave it in the bags or no? 

a few I've taken out of the bags and strategically placed them through out some plastic containers but some i feel the bag is where they need to be to i guess maintain the added scent and what not.. Should they all just stay in the bag or no? I didn't notice some white twisty tail grubs i had that i precariously dropped a red worm on top of now have a tiedye white/pink look.... Just wondering what's the best way to store them.. Any input would be very much appreciated 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I keep all of my soft plastics in bags that I store in two deep Plano boxes. The only soft baits that I don't keep in their original packaging are hollow bodied swim baits. Those I store in a Plano 3700


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've always left my soft baits in the bag that they come in a also have a binder from field and stream that I keep them 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright i figured they'd be best in the bag.. Now i just need to quit forgetting i have them.. Totally forgot about all the soft craws i have until today!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have always stored like plastic baits in their original package and then all packs together in quart size zip lock bags.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I keep all of my soft plastics in bags that I store in two deep Plano boxes. The only soft baits that I don't keep in their original packaging are hollow bodied swim baits. Those I store in a Plano 3700


X2


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

